# 240z Forced Induction Options



## r3df1a66 (Dec 24, 2007)

New owner of a '72 240z. The only Datsun I've ever owned was a classic '79 280z with no performance parts, but I sold that to get the 240z and I'm very interested in getting it ready for pro-am street circuit racing.

I don't know much about the L26 engine, and I wonder what my options are about forced induction systems that are available with only light fabrication work to install.

-D


----------

